# Young team making progress, coach Jason Kidd says



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Putting everything together will take time for the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> But how much time?
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/young-team-making-progress-coach-jason-kidd-says-b99459427z1-295852761.html


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

We've definitely seen progress since the MCW trade. Things were rocky after the All-Star Break as everyone adjusted to the new lineup (and the fact that Dudley fell off the face of the earth), but we're definitely improving since then. Monday's game against the Pelicans was by far our best since the trade and, if it wasn't for a career game by the Brow and some terrific shooting by the rest of their team, we should've won it. 

I have no worries about this team right now as it's the future we're aiming for. I'm quite happy seeing the progress occurring with the Young Bucks as quickly as it is.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone needs to keep in mind that this team was not supposed to win games, yet. Kidd has at least next year to play around with. They shouldn't really be trying to contend until year after next.


----------

